# Where is the best place to get new brakes?



## hujirong (Jul 7, 2012)

My 07 Murano is over 70K kilometres, very soon will need new break pads and maybe rotors? Where is the best place to get the replacements, dealer?

Thanks
Jirong


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RockAuto Auto Parts


----------

